# Fast Food Commercials



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Let me start this by saying I do not watch television. I listen to it because it is never off in my home. This year I am watching "Survivor Tocantins" because a local man from my area is on it, and that is the only reason. And I have one other guilty pleasure and that is The View, (I know ha! ha!) because I think Joy Bahar is a crack up. With that said I could be horribly naive when it comes to television commercials. But just now as I am going to sit down and watch "The View" a Burger King commercial came on. It was Spongebob Squarepants being a toy in in Burger Kings kids meals. The commercial was a play on the video of long ago of "I love big butts" And there were woman with square butts dancing in the back ground, The music from the video was in the background and the BK king was singing I love square butts. (Please don't quote me on my exactness, this was the first time I have seen this) At the end there is a a man sitting on the couch and I believe he says ya got to love big booty or something to that effect.
With all the threads going on here and the use of one word etc. All that does not even compare to the fact the most important person in my life, my 7 year old grandson probably see's this commercial all the time. But if Burger King wants to show woman from behind shaking square butts they just sold me there last burger.
I won't even get into the Jack in the box commercials I have seen. Jack in a coma, (Yea I want my grandson to see that!) and another one Jack pulls his sleeves off as if he wants to fight. That was awhile ago. They haven't had my business in awhile. Of course that's kind of easy since the nearest ones are 21 miles away and I don't care much for fast food anyway! LOL!!!
But I do not know any little girls or boys in my grandsons age group that does not love fast food.
THOUGHTS?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

interesting thoughts. i find this stuff funny being a 30 something, but i have to admit, I haven't thought about how I''ll address the issue when my kids are old enough to watch. then again, i doubt they'd watch the view (nor would I want them too). Not sure what other shows these commercials run during.


----------



## Minuteman (Feb 26, 2009)

Allison
You are 100% right with that commercial. 
I was walking in the house and that commercial came on and it really offended me. No class no taste when it comes to that Burger King Commercial. They will not be getting my business either.

On family road trips I usually find a family resturant that I know versus going fast food anymore.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

To HokieMojo, "The View" comes on in the daytime, 10 A.M. where I live . I am "ASSUMING" they probably run during daytime T.V. when little kids are home, and plus it is Easter Week where I live so spring break may have brought it out. Like I said it was just the first time I had seen it. I just don't like the fact that my son or myself or my grandsons mom is going to have to "unlearn him" after watching this crap. 7 years is too young to explain a bunch of women shaking their "Booty" for Burger King. I might add, my grandson LOVES sponge bob Square pants and that's really sad, since that's what the commercial is for. Makes me even wonder about childrens T.V. 
Man I am glad my children are all raised!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Allison I don't believe a word you say you cannot have grandchildren you only look about 21 LOL .To take matters more seriously I am with you 100% these ads, and aLso extremely violent games are all worng,in my book. First off we must ensure women are not regarded as sex objects now before some of you think I am an old fuddy duddy I like fun as much as the next man/woman but sometimes children are being pushed along well ahead of their tender years leave them alone to be children and spongebob squarepants does not need to be tied in with sexual advertising like this it's blatantly wrong grrrr my 2 cents worth sorry.Now we had an ad for a soft drink made in Scotland that reffered to woman as bitches it was a double inuendo as the man said his bitches didn't care for the stuff and he was sitting with two dogs but the ad was clear enough with what he meant . wrong wrong wrong .we must learn to treat women as the should be treated equal with men no more no less and we are far off that even today.Anyway end of rant Bronwen and I (my wife) are about imminently to become grandparents any day now so stay watching this spot very kindest regards Alistair


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

A bit more than two years ago I unplugged the tv. I do miss it sometimes but I have thought many times since about where I got the time to watch the dang thing. Each day is soooo short!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I am with you kindlingmaker, I just don't watch t.v. I never really have. Just never cared for it. I don't know why, I just don't.The last show I was faithful to was M.A.S.H. 4077th.
However our T.V. is on at my home all day. My husband is retired now and disabled so he watches it quite a bit. But I do hear it all day, though I guess I seem to drown it out.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

From the sounds of it, these commercials are out of line.

Three years ago, we were renovating our living room and stopped our cable TV service. The renovation took a few months, but we decided to not restore the cable service. This has been wonderful in so many ways. I know that if I had the option of watching the Red Sox play, I would end up with way less time in my shop, with my family and other good stuff. We still have the TV and use it occasionally to watch videos and DVDs. When our two boys were a little younger, we referred to the TV as the "Bob The Builder Display Device".


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Just something else to complain about in my opinion. Just like my internet thread. I was told I was an idiot and that I should just stay away from those sites. I happen to enjoy the TV on a regular basis. These commercials are made to get viewers attention and it obviously worked. They aren't meant to satisfy everyone, the same as blogger, twitter, and facebook aren't meant to. If burger king gets 1 customer for every 20 viewers they win. It's just marketing, and as far as I'm concerned Freedom of expression, speach, etc. This is just another nerve topic. I'm assuming that it won't get out of hand like mine did. We will all agree to agree with you Allison.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't bring up the Hardee's commercial with "Padma Lakshmi" the host of Top Chef on Bravo… I'm not sure if she's selling a burger I've never eaten or what. I kind of don't pay much attention to the food in the commercial. I've asked my wife to try and eat a messy burger like that, but I usually get the evil eye, a scowl and then she reaches for the remote. You know that tease/fake madness that we are sometimes get from our wives.

Even though my real money maker is as a chef, my guilty pleasure is fast food. It used to be I could never go to Wendy's without getting the OLD (salty) biggie fries and a frosty to dip them in. Jack in the Box taco's… I don't go to a fast food place based on commercials, in fact I never buy based on what I'm told to buy/I need to buy, or other people's recommendations. Commercials are wasted on me, other than sometimes entertainment value.

I'm sure I'm not the only one here, though sometimes it seems that way, I love the TV. It's an escape like the shop is for most of us. I watch very few shows on a regular bases, but I justify the cost of cable by the amount of Baseball and Hockey I watch. I can justify paying less for one month of cable than it would take for the 3 of us to go to a game. The food is tastier and cheaper too. Not to mention the amount of good stuff on PBS that's not the standard brain rotting stuff most other channels have on.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

TIVO!
I will never let a commercial of any type, on any media, influence me about food, or little else. I go, I eat, I decide. 
BK is about the only fast food that I do like. Unless DQ is considered fast food. My favorite DQ ain't all that fast.
Family style, home owned greasy spoon places will always be my first choice.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Gene, Mom & Pop diners are the BEST food ever, when eating away from home. Sometimes their even better than home.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

As a friend of mine says, "We strived to create a classless society in America. We have succeeded; no class at all."


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I think it is funny that I build huge expensive kitchens for people who cook every thing in the microwave. The fast food mindset is hard to free yourself from…like drug addiction. (or TV addiction) {or LumberJock addiction}


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a lot of hypnosis in TV. There is a lot of addictive stuff added to fast food and non-organic food. It's about profit-making and selfishness. I try to avoid all this. Soon people will be waking up to what is really being done to them. Thanks for creating more awareness through this forum.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you imagine life without TV ? We might spend more time in our shops actually building things. We might have real conversations with family and friends. Hey, couples might even find time for intimacy. Of course, without TV, we might have to THINK FOR OURSELVES and not rely on the LEFT WING or RIGHT WING pundit know it alls to tell us what to believe. We may never learn to live without all the useless information or products TV is constantly trying to sell us. How can we aspire to "keep up with the Jones'" if we can't watch 'real' people on TV and lust for their possessions? Sorry for my rant.. I have to go… I need to change the channel back to the weather station.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dennis, you hit the nail on the head! A fast food society mindset, everything is NOW! An emergency, no forethought or planning ahead. But I sure like my LJ addiction ;-))


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

To* kolwdwrkr*
Ya know what?, this thread has nothing to do with facebook, twitter, or blogs, and it sure is not about kolwdwrkr so quit making everything about you, and keep me the hell out of it. 
I am sorry to the rest of you, it looks like I am being called out again and I ain't going for it.
koldwdwrkr, I am know longer playing with you. You don't play well with others!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Now I can go back to this thread
Oh for goodness sakes. I am not knocking T.V. whatsoever. Sometimes when my husband has on Discovery Channel, the History Channel or the Military channel (something we just got that I do like listening to)I am definitely listening. I did state in the original post, I don't WATCH T.V. but listen to it as it is always on!
I am not even talking about T.V. I was only bringing up the commercials. If I like Spongebob Square pants which my grandson does and he is watching it, there's little I can do to stop this commercial from being in the middle of his program. I just find it sad. I think to be a parent nowadays must be sooo much harder than when mine were little.
I also am not stupid, I realize it is marketing, I just find it appalling that it is marketed at children so young and then to have such a famous children's show to be in the middle of it,(which I am only presuming that it is since they are together on the commercial) 
This is a thread about what you all may feel about commercials and the sweet little innocent eyes that may see it. Nothing more, nothing less. Just kids and commercials
PEACE!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess the "thinking" behind all the sex in commercials is that for those too young to "get" it, it will just sail right over their heads without causing any harm. I don't know if I buy that or not. It may be true to some extent, but I wonder.

I'm still shocked by the pervasiveness of commercials for Viagra and Levitra. My favorite is the one where the guy is trying to throw the football through the tire hanging from the tree. He can't seem to make it. But after he takes the pill, he can throw that sucker right through the hole! If that's not overt sexual symbolism, then I just must have a dirty mind! LOL!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I can guarentee that my opinion to everyone is worthless, and I doubt that anyone will even read my entire comment, but here it goes. Allison I was pointing out that this topic is a piece of $hit like mine was. Another dead horse that people like to beat. You argue that it's not about blogger, twitter, facebook, etc but I was merely saying that this topic is similar in that I was bitching about the net, and you are bitching about TV. I get told to turn off my computer and read a book, and that I'm an idiot for not doing so. The same applies in this situation. You complain about TV and what's on it. Turn it off and read a book, or go back to your endless blogging about nothing. If you can't turn it off move your comp to a different room. I wasn't calling you out, you are calling me out. Is it not okay for me to express myself on your post, but you can relentlessly bash mine. Is this you dishing it out, but unable to take it? 
I can guarentee you that if your grandson sees the ad on TV he will ask to go to burger king. His mind is on spongebob, not the square butts. That means the ad worked and got the attention it was after. You mock the commercial, but the kid in the end gets to go. In my opinion the cartoon itself is worse then the commercial. Maybe you should monitor it instead of the advertisements paying for it. 
You need to start reading my posts instead of going nuts. I think you read it fast and then come to your own conclusions about it, without realizing its true meaning and intention. If I was calling you out I would have taken an entire different approach. 
Like I said, this is just another pointless complaint, but to avoid conflict we shall all agree to agree with you. I hope the ladder to your high horse has strong rungs.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

now now theres no need to be nasty to anyone just calm down a few notches this is nmot worth name calling and being childish kw she ( Alison) has a good point to make these adverts are out of order no mistake let everyone have their own opinion without being childish thios is a good site lets keep calm and courteous .Alistair


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Scotsman, in my opinion I wasn't getting nasty. I was simply saying in my original post that burger king has the right to advertise how they please, it's freedom of expression, speach, etc. We choose to see and hear what we want. Right now the kids are watching spongebob. He is running around in a G-string and is now stuck to Patricks chest. This cartoon is distastefull all the time. But, lets not complain about it. Lets complain at the sponsors that pay for it to be on the air. If burger king had an ad where there were guys with square butts would that change things? What's the point here. We can complain till the end of time that there's offensive material all over the TV especially in commercials. It's not just BK or even fast food. It's everything. Face it, sex sells. And it always will. Complain all you want, in the end your rant was pointless.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Charlie, 
I have one I have seen today from Quizno's the sandwiches that is a blatant sexual connotation. I do have to add that it is not marketing towards kids.(and that is what I wrote this about) Like I said in my original post I do not WATCH T.V. much so I have not "seen" these. My grandson is here today and I am watching T.V. with him. Goodness sakes I really have been naive on the marketing of these products.On the other hand I have seen some cute ones from Progressive insurance, and I saw a commercial with a little girl coming in with some fish sticks in the box to her mom and she says, "This is minced fish,you serving me minced fish? Have you ever caught minced fish?"( or something close to that, I have seen it twice today) then of course mom buys some real fish sticks for her daughter, Now that commercial was cute!


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think a bunch of you should take a much needed break and go out where you can breathe some sawdust.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that Quizno's commercial too… it's pretty blatant.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

There otta be a law. No one commercial can be aired more than 3 times in a 24 hr period by any one network. When I'm filling my head full of mindless dribble, I don't want to watch repeat commercials. At least we don't have repeat commercials here…...


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

To Dusty2 and To Gary, I get it (the repeat commercials) and with that I could not agree with you more! It was just something that was soooo shocking to me this morning. I should have really thought about it longer, before running to my computer to write this thread on LJ'S. And I, from the deepest part of my heart mean that. I am not being a smart a*% either . I promise. Enough is enough I am done with it. Let's move on. I am only admitting how much I did not realize was going on in commercials and I am kinda afraid for those of you with young ones.
P.S. To Scotsman, Congratulations to the impending birth of a grandchild. There is sooo much to be said about being a grandparent. It is just THE most awesome thing that has ever happened to me. Being the mother of 4 sons all around 4 to 5 years apart, I was always too busy being a mother to be a mom, if that makes any sense. I did not get to enjoy the fun stuff like I get to with my grandchildren! It's awesome!!!


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Since when did ad agencies worry about class and taste? I mean I can't even have sports talk radio on in my vehicle with my 7 yr old son in it because of CONSTANT commercials for every pill, creme and gadget to….ahhhh, hmmmm….keep the "excitement in your life up." I am SO TIRED of it. On TV as well. You have kids and think the Disney Channel is the safe place for them to view? Think again. Sarcastic little tweens and their big mouths will show your child the same in a hurray. 
We constantly find ourselves, even with limited TV viewing running for the remote because of what we deem inappropriate commercials. Heck, some of them make me blush !


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

I have not seen that but I for one will NEVER solicit a Quiznos. I simply do not need to spend money at places that cater to the low end of the human nature trail…


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

I have nieces and nephews that I love looking after. When they come over we almost never watch television. I'm not personally offended by sex and violence but I can't imagine not monitoring what they watch. The last straw for me was Nip Tuck. On an episode my fiance was watching two people were having sex. You could see the entire back end of the male and then of the female. Then they were going "doggy style" you could see literally everything but the actual "parts". i couldn't believe it. There are no standards on tv anymore. Sex sells and morals no longer come into play. Sorry if this was a graphic description and Allison I'm sorry your thread is under attack for no reason except someone wanting to start a fight.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

How is Allisons thread "under attack." Geeez, more of the "offended crowd!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean about being too busy with the kids even thought I did make time to coach little league and do cub scouts. Grand kids are the reward for being parents and putting up with teenagers!!


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Dave I was referring to a comment calling this thread "just something to complain about". I'm not offended. Read and think before you write.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

My youngest is 37 - my oldest 40. I love going to their houses and watching the interactions with the kids. One real special memory, I watched my oldest grandson (years ago) cut the power cord to his daddy's router with a pair of limb trimmers. Makes me smile even now….....


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LocalMac if you have a problem come to the source. If this topic is anything but a complaint I'd like to know what it is. There's no sense in this crap. I never said anything wrong, just made a simple statement that pissed someone off. I'm not looking to fight with anyone. I guess it's okay for poor defenseless Allison to post what she wants and everyone has to be in total agreement. I agree with you Allison. 100%. I have a 4 year old little girl of my own, and live with my girlfriends 5 and 7 year olds. But talking about this is a dead end road. Everything has to be about what's right, what's wrong, profanity, sex, blah blah. You can't change anything. This is an attention blog. She has several other blogs she can post this on, and happened to post it here. In my opinion she knew someone would have to bash it, after all it happens on EVERY POST HERE. And I'm actually suprised the Spelling and Grammar police didn't attack first. Maybe next time she shouldn't write THOUGHTS at the end if she didn't want to hear everyones. Or the least she could say is DONT POST HERE UNLESS YOU THINK EXACTLY LIKE ME OKAY! Now, go climb the ladder with her. I'm sure her horse has room.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

HOWEVER, a commericial from BK with the same ending message is aired on Nick. However it is a family on the beach with a clumsy dad. It still advertises the BK kids meal. My son watches sponge bob on nick and other nick channels. OUr tv is usually DIY public TV or nick. Marketing expects older audiences to be watching the mainstream channels. What is older, 12, 15, 25, 45? but it seams the same message aimed at the 3-7 crowd is more tame.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I wish I could retract my earlier post. I saw it in passing and didn't catch enough. I'm no longer a fan. I thought it was humorous at first, but now that I've seen the whole thing, I have to agree. a bunch of 40-50 yr old men were sitting around in the boardroom laughing and went with it because they thought it was funny, nevermind that it was not really suitable for their targets. anyway, not that anyone cares, but i change my vote.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

OK I'LL BITE
Normally I would not post on a thread not directly related to woodworking but this is the first time I ventured into the Coffee Lounge.
First off, I'm not getting involved in any of the tit for tat posted above. I do want to hit on the effects of TV, Movie and Video Game Violence. 
I have four and two year old daughters. The two year old goes into a pavlovian trance everytime a cartoon character comes on the screen. It is really creepy. My big wake up call came a year ago when I heard a lecture by LTC Dave Grossman addressing an audience of law enforcement, firefighters, EMTs and educators with an emphasis on school violence, prevention and response to incidents. He has authored a rather short book which analyses several thousand seperate studies on TV / Media violence and the effects on society at large but especially our children. The book is, Stop Teaching Our Kids to Kill, A call to action against TV, Movie and Video Game Violence. Authored by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman and Gloria DeGaetano. 
Even a short review of the text will amaze you. It hits on the desensatizing (sp?) of our culture and the trends of violence. One thing I really like about the text is the non-bias sientific approach to boiling down thousands of studies to show the overall trends and effects of this violence. The text is only 118 pages, the resources section and footnotes are 60 pages.
Just throwing it out there if anyone is interested. I'm certain reviews and links can be found online.
BTKS


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTKS, I'll have to agree with you on the level of violence on TV, movies and especially video games. I watch very little TV, but what I see is appalling in general and not worth the time. Being a first wave baby-boomer, I used to think my generation saw violence on TV growing up. Watching a few old western reruns on Encore, I realized what we saw was not really realistic. What there is today is very graffic.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

I actually agree with kolwdwrkr. On his points about the sponsors and monitoring of children. If they watch a show like Bevis and Butthead which actually is running again, then when they start imitating them do not complain.

Advertisers do not influence you on buying something you would not. A non smoker will not buy cigs no matter what is in the ad. But a smoker may change a brand.

Kids who are allowed to watch Spongebob will want to go to burger king if they see the commercial. But kids who are not allowed to watch it will not.

Monitor what your kids are watching, eating, saying… etc… then you the parent or Grandparent have control.

You have the final say, turn the TV off.

I do not go to BK not because of their advertisements, but because of their service. They suck. If I want a flame broiled. I have a grill.

But I would have to say to kolwdwrkr. It is like the TV if you did not want to participate in this don't type.

ALso don't hold some kinda grudge against Allison. You both have opinions so do us all. Someone's opinion is their own, but if you care to try and change it that works better with an explaination of logic not yelling louder.

Topamax… todays video playing kids are todays winning Military soldiers. Sims have done their job better than driving a tank and saying boom.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Freedom of speach…........its a love hate relationship.

I have two daughters and three step children. My daughters are grown up, the others moved in after my girls went to University.

raising my girls…...........there was no TV, no ads, no seriel shows, no Hollywood, no spongebob but there were pens, pencils, crayons, books and of course my tools. We went hiking, fishing, skiing, swimming and on a very rare occasion, we rented a TV and a video machine. I'm not sure if removing the TV is what inclined both my girls to be gifted with a pen and a paint brush, I'm not sure is it had anything to do with both of them loving to read, to learn several languages, to excell at sports and academics and I'm not sure that removing the TV had anything to do with their obsession to do community service work

The kids that live here, know every single ad on that idiot box, they know every single show, what time its on and what channel its on. They know what video, what "much music" hit, is in the top ten. They sleep in on the week-ends and when they do get up, they go directly to the prone position on a couch and stare at the big box. Not one of them can write a story, none excell at art, or math, or science and none of them enjoy the outdoors. Community service is unheard of. They know little o politics and little of religion, nor history, nor geography. The dinner conversations are strickly "movies" "commercials"................and to me, thats sad.

Sometimes they call me a obsessive about my work and passion for knowledge. I have come to belive that the word "obsessive"..........should be turned around. Obsessive is a word used by the "lazy" to describe the "driven"

Everytime I see an "ad" on TV…............I shudder at how the media is succedding at training the youth and I see it my own home.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know…I don't have any kids of my own and my stepdaughter is 15…I think those commercials are funny! I just think (in my opinion) that everyone is being a little uptight. Sex has been in advertising as long as there has been advertising..thats not saying its right its just the way that it is…sex sells. And then there is that first amendment thing….if you don't like what you see turn the channel, and if it really offends you then don't buy the product..that fine. But I have an issue with people that force their views, and morality on the masses.This country was founded on freedom of choice and many brave men died to defend that right.
And as an earlier post points out..TIVO! The greatest invention ever…now I can watch any show i want any time i want…and the best part…you can completely skip the commercials! Unless it's a funny one…then you can rewind it a bunch of times! 
Calling TV an idiot box is a little ignorant in my opinion…you glean from things what you want. I have a passion for history and technology, so 90% of what I watch is History channel, discovery, science channel documentary's, etc. I do watch my share of network shows as well, but its a small percentage compared to the educational stuff.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Burger King thoughts:

The King is CREEPY!

I don't want a big, fat, square butt.

McDonald's offers iced coffee, a playroom, and wifi. Now that sounds like fun.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Just to give you another side Roman, my step daughter who is 15, is an A + B student, loves to read, is extremely creative and wants to be a writer…she is active in dance, softball, basketball and allot of other things. She has had television in her life from the day she was born. My wife sets limits and of course everything else comes first..and yes I see her sometimes lazing in front of the TV watching something trivial..she has all the ring tones on her phone and knows all the cool teenager stuff and all that. I am no social scientist but I don't see how TV has affected her in a negative way at all.People tend to point fingers at things to find fault when really they need to look at themselves and how they personally affect outcomes. I would say that your daughters are fine intelligent upstanding members of society due more to thier parents love and guidance than from lack of television. Just my observation..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

For all we gripe about sex and violence on TV, I have to admit this: My son and daughter (now 22 and 20) were very socially active as teens, and we always had a lot of parties at our house and other interaction with their friends. From what I can see, the teens today are more clean-cut, polite, socially responsible, etc. than me and my friends were, growing up in the sex, drugs, and rock-and-roll era of the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I relish your humor and obvious intellectual acumen, Charlie. It's abundantly evident that the 60's and 70's had no ill effects in your regard.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't usually read very far into this kind of thread, and I don't think I've ever commented on one of this nature, but I just had to do it today.

First, I agree that there is a lot of crappy stuff on TV…both programs and commercials. That said, I'm just wondering whether it's Lumberjock subject material.

Oh, I'm not saying that it's not interesting and food for thought, what I am saying is: what's it got to do with woodworking? There are a lot of blogger sites where you can blog (blab) about anything under the sun where this might be a better fit.

Oh, I know, I don't have to read anything here that I don't want to, and certainly don't have to respond, but I came here because this is a woodworking site, not a blogger forum. I believe that we should not wander into a more general format. I don't think this site should drift into becoming all things for all people. I would prefer it remain woodworking things for woodworking people.

Maybe there are lots of people here, now who will disagree, (we've gotten a ton of members since I joined) but I'd rather this site did not become an open forum for everything. I'd rather it was a comprehensive forum for all things woodworking. Just my opinion. -SST


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Right on Charlie….

A lot of you need to friggin lighten up, yes our kids (I have 2) are growing up in a different time in a different way, but that's no reason to be afraid of today's norms. You honestly think that if you stuck a kid in front a TV every night and showed them murder scenes that they would murder someone? There has been LOTS of studies on this and game violence and there isn't a shred of science to back it up.

This is just like preaching to kids about abstinence from sex as a form of birth control or that giving condoms out in Africa actually spreads AIDS further. Just like the old religious dogma that drives that antiquated thinking, its bull********************.

But then I guess I would expect that since the OP has the quote: "Amateurs built the Ark. Professionals built the Titanic!". Religion and sexual repression go hand in hand…..and both end in disaster.

JC


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

It is sad to see the kind of environment some kids are raised in.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am a member of an engineering site where a poor soul has just been told by his doctor he has between eight and twelve months to live so keep things in proportion and this should serve as a reminder to be courteous and nice to each other at all times .After all,each memeber here has a right in my opinion to talk over their frustrations and annoyances over a whole whost of topics when the choose and should be encouraged and supported aT all times. If you have nothing nice to say then why not just leave it thats my point.keep the faith and peace to all my friends here god bless once again Alistair


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

After all,each member here has a right in my opinion to talk over their frustrations and annoyances over a whole host of topics when the choose and should be encouraged and supported at all times. If you have nothing nice to say then why not just leave it thats my point

Um, it'd be pretty hard to voice your frustrations and annoyances (which you support at all times) and remain "nice" wouldn't it?

BTW Brad, I think we watch all the same stuff! In all of its HD goodness 

Oh, and kowld, that's good stuff man, I am in 100% agreement. I love how people just love to post their thoughts and hear how everyone agrees with them  You see this foisting of "morality" a lot in religious circles…You'd think that with christ in everyone's lives and him being the source of morality, that those with relationships with him would have lives that were measurably better. Hmm…

JC


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

SCOTSMAN,
Though I have never stated this before, there are some points that I disagree with you on. In your statement above I do agree with you and believe it is possible. A thought can be stated rudely or nicely. People *choose* whether to be nice or not.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Carver why not disagree but still be pleasent thats not too hard is it.I realise fully we will al not agree with each others points of view that's just life but it's not neccesary to be unpleasent I for example must frustrate a lot of people with my poor typing skills. I know this beacause I have been told so by friends.It's not that I can't spell it's simply that my fingers dont always do as they are told . LOL now if you don't like it I can understand as I don't like it either if you want to make fun of it I will laugh with you believe me I am easy going but there is no need to be rude about it that get's no one anywhere and thats why people dont make a fuss and are not rude not to date anyway thank goodness . I suppose it just the same thing.In this daY aNd age people have become less tolerant towards each other more agressive than they used to be that in my book is a great sadness so lets all cheer up and move on did I tell you all I love you gutys see it's easy LOL AlistairAlistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

After experiencing families with all possible views on the subject of TV, ect., practicing all across the scale of dysfunctionalism to the highest standard of family values; I have concluded, if the kids have good basic values, most will find their way to becoming good, stabile adults and citizens. However, there is an occasional black sheep that will show up no matter what is done to or for them; conversely, an occasional saint will rise out of a totally desperate situation who you would think has no chance. To those who have the black sheep, it's not necessarily your fault. To those with the perfect out come, you probably got a little bit lucky.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, I did see a bit of the "Square Pants" commercial the other day. I did wonder what it was all about, I guess now I know )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Scotsman, I, too, have definitely noticed a definite increase in aggression and intolerance in all facets of society in the last few decades. We have a 1600 cc brain while the Neanderthals had a 1700 cc brain capacity. There is growing evidence the Neanderthals were communal and had an advanced society when we, humans, with our capacity for unnecessary violence, probably eliminated the competition for the scarce resources of that age.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Interesting…I think "nice" is overrated. If I have a different viewpoint, expressing it without a candy coating should not be considered attacking someone. Even face to face, I like to engage in vigorous debate and stretch the mental legs a bit. What a boring place this (Earth) would be without dissent and challenging the status quo.

It's kinda like posting projects here at LJ. If I'm being honest, most of the 'woodworking' that goes on here is hardly higher than pallet making. There, I said it. Sure, we all make the standard stuff when we get started, its like a rite of passage, but most never move on…They continue to post their projects to the cheer of onlookers saying "Great job" and "fantastic work" when you have dovetails that barely fit, lumps of wood labeled furniture, and the list goes on. But I started this to challenge myself, to get better and better and use this site to force me to excel. Sure, you don't have to be an ass to get your point across, but more often than not honesty even if a little brutish, is healthy.

I checked, and most people on this thread don't have a single project posted, not ONE! The ones that do fall on the other side of opinion from the OP….Hmm, probably coincidence 

Oh and don't you worry Charlie, you aren't one of the ones making pallets 

JC


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

TheCaver, We should have a beer together and shoot the ********************. I like your approach to things.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

No doubt….I see you got your account back from that nut that posted the internet topic under your name 

LOL

Cheers buddy,

JC


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks, but I'll stick to advice given by people who's work I can see.

Anyway, I can see you're too busy to post projects and such but have plenty of time to contribute on threads like this…. 

JC


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I'd love to do that, but CT is a long way from South Florida.

If you use Flickr, you can right click all of your images, and batch upload them….I'm sure your work speaks for itself….I can help you upload if you wish.

JC


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea, I saw the sideboard, pretty nice stuff…..I suck at taking photos too, but I need a way to measure my skills against others and have my pieces critiqued as I am fairly new to WWing. People like Tommy M., Tom A., Charlie, GaryK, Chico (sorry if I left anyone out!) are the reason I come here.

It may not be the best way to do things, but I generally do not pay much attention to comments on projects left by people with no work of their own….I mean, let's face it, some people here would not be qualified to critique a clothespin….. 

JC


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I guess I fail to see any connection between being civil towards the members and being able to put a project together. How is one dependant on the other? As for myself, I'm here to learn a few things more than show off a few things.

With all due respect for those who do, I'm not going to post my carpenter work, my repairs or simple additions like making a drawer to add to a store bought desk or adding a few shelves for my wife in our fifth wheel.

Posting a few projects is on the "to do" list, but as I type this, I'm not into doing anything very serious right now as quite a few of the words are coming out slightly scrambled. That's just a migraine symptom I deal with without b* about it to anyone. I slept most of the day away and sit in a dark room surfing the web until it's gone. The to do list still waits, it'll be there tomorrow and probably the next day.

Those who do post the pallet level work probably feel like they have accomplished something. Everyone has to start somewhere and they should be encouraged to continue to improve, not ridiculed or ignored. If they were, this site wouldn't be here because there wouldn't be enough traffic to support it.

Very few of the electricians I have known in the last 40 years can do the work I made a career of, but I don't ridicule them when they fail; I point the way if they are interested. A cabinet maker's cabinet maker doesn't come along very often; hopefully, they show the way rather than jealously guard trade secrets when one does.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

That doesn't really make any sense. Noone is here to (hopefully) learn how to put shelves up or to learn basic carpentry. The ones that post a lot of projects are usually the ones most giving of their time. Maybe you should do a little research and see how many instructional blogs are posted by those people. Even with my small skill set, I take time to document things that I feel are dying with the old cabinetmakers…like banding and marquetry to challenge people to try something new.

I was astonished when I started my banding quest to get such replies as: "Why would I make my own banding". Are you kidding me? That has to be the most asinine question I've ever seen on this site. WTF are we here for? Certainly not to jaw jack about Burger King and learn how to throw varnish on a stump and call it a chair.

I come here because I have a day job and I can't take 6 months off and go to the North Bennett Street School.

You're right, everyone starts somewhere, hell, look at my projects! But some people never move on….The day my projects stop improving is the day I stop woodworking…..And the day my peers stop providing inspiration and challenging each other to do better is the day I find another site.

Martin, if you are reading, I think this has been mentioned before, and I think you have the power and creative thinking to help this situation. To separate the wheat from the chaff and implement a structure that challenges us, and actively seeks to make us better woodworkers if we are willing to work for it.

Food for thought.

As for your last sentence, look at this jackass: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15960

JC


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

JC, you can't get this many people together and have them all share the same vision for what this website should be for and about.

I personally think it works pretty well because there is a little something for everybody. Some folks, like you, are already fine woodworkers who are on a quest to be the absolute best they can be. Some are just beginners looking to show off that little set of closet shelves that took them all weekend to build, but they are still feeling proud of. Some people here are professionals who are just using the site as a showcase to help sell their work, but some of them do take the time to share their expertise with the weekend hackers like me. Some folks like to do instructional blogs, some folks offer little in the way of projects and tutorials, but always have a word of encouragement for newbies.

Let everybody bring what they've got, and take what they want. We are a diverse enough group for it all to work out, in my opinion.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Allison, I have a 10 year old Daughter, I hate TV, She loves it!!!
I have seen what the Corpoate SWINE have done to Her with Commercials.
We have always had a garden and she always and still does love fresh veggies from there, BUT when TV got in her head BANG, less good food and more junk!!!
But then again who's running the show!!!!!!!!!!!
Makes Me sad!
Good post
Gotta go get a $6 burger.
Yea Me TOO!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like an international problem Allison


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey, I'm hacking it out too Charlie, and I agree with you, this place works very well for what it is….

JC


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

JC,

I didn't say I was here to learn those mundane tasks, I said I wasn't going to bother to post them. I've been doing that kind of work since I was a teenager. I see a lot of those projects posted. I thought that is what you meant by pallet assembly and substandard level work being posted here. Those who are starting have accomplished something at that level even if you don't want to see it.

I know there are lots of instructional videos, blogs ect. Those giving of their time to do those things are what they want to do. I will probably never make an instructional video, but I spent 5 years as a volunteer fireman answering the bell in the middle of the night. This is really quite trivial compared to doing CPR on an unconscious and non-responsive infant. Or, taking an inch and a half going into a burning house to search for victims. There are lots of things more important than improving your wood skills and posting to show the world. In my opinion, being civil to the rest of the community is one of them and it has nothing to do with one's level of skill as a wood butcher.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you on drugs man? Seriously, WTF are you talking about? This is LUMBERjocks…..

JC


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya know….

Looking at this thread, and the one Robbi started about the s-word, we should all be reminded of one thing:

When there is trouble in paradise, you can bet there is a woman at the root of it!!!!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup, Charlie and don't ever forget it! LOL!!!

To shopsmithtom, I just wanted to point out that all other threads and everything else here is about woodworking, This is the Coffee Lounge the thread for non woodworking topics.

And back to the item brought up, I live in the most beautiful area of California, and we fish, swim, hike,my grandson is into dirt bike racing. We do tons of stuff. However there are days as there was just two days ago where the snow was flying, and it was windy and cold. We found ourselves in front of a T.V. I also am admitting and have already that I WAS the naive one when it came to commercials. I am not dumb, therefore when he is in my home T.V. when watched, will be better monitered, because I CAN do that. 
But right now? We are going down to Newport Beach because we drove down to Southern Ca. yesterday, My son and grandson and I. And we will go play in the ocean and lay out in the sand and have some fun far far away from the television and its commercials.
But I suppose I need to watch out for the billboards? LOL!!!
Touche!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I am still waiting for my grandchild to make an appearance LOL the good news is I have been working for a while on a computer desk for my son and it's coming to a close it may be look to some like pallet wood but I did it myself and am proud of it photo's to come then when thats done I will as promised do the trick with thefilling holes with laser toner no I havent forgotten keep your chin up Alison California sounds beautiful I live in Scotland highlands my house overlooks the sea,and we waytch all the sailboats go by in the summer months all mountains around us .Many Americans have been to our town here in Dunoon on the holy loch as there was abig American naval base their for over thirty years.Alistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

JC, Civility, priorities in life and the fact woodworking skill does not tie any of the other facets together.

I just realized how lucky we are here in Western Washington. We have the mountains, the sea, the sail boats, dirt bikes, hiking, TV and NO TV; all, right here at out finger tips. Most of all, we have endless forests of prime wood!!

Warmest regards and Happy Easter to all!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Charlie, that just proves the old adage, "When momma isn't happy, nobody is happy."


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

Marketing has won !

Whether we all care to admit it or not we all helped Burger King by contributing to this thread. Advertisements are made to bring attention to a product, it doesn't have to be all good attention. I'm sure some poeple read this thread, hadn't seen the ad, and went looking for the commercial. This is just what they wanted. Ignore something and it WILL go away, that's the only way to handle things.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea, try ignoring utility bills and cancer 

JC


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I think these ads are very insulting to women end of story and they don't deserve this kind of inane treatment .Women have been discriminated against for decades and it's time we owned up to this wrongdoing and celebrated anew chapter were all are ttreated well and correctly .Alistair


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Trying to earn points with the missus, eh Alistair?

(I'm kidding, of course. I agree with you completely.)


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Coffee Lounge
Need a break from all the standing and wood dust? Chat with your Forum Friends about their projects, their life, their philosophies, and get to know each other better. Whether you drink Coffee, or Soda Pop, grab a cup/can, and enter the world of our Forum Coffee Lounge.
hmmmm


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

And JimmyC could not have been more right. Without a doubt good or bad, it got the attention it wanted. SICK!!!
but true!
PEACE!!!


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

kids should not be watching tv anyways,only have ourself to blame for what they watch.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone have an extra Hall & Oates 8 track they can give up?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My Oh My, Morningstar just moved Burger King to it's 5 star list. Refering to their new breakfast foods, "These new offerings should benefit from Burger King's edgy and memorable advertising."


----------

